# Edinburgh Nightlife - Recommedations??



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hello   

A girlfriend and I are heading to Edinburgh for the weekend before Christmas. I've been many times before but not for several years so feel completely out of touch!

Can any of you lovely ladies who live in and around Edinburgh or frequent it recommend a good restaurant and good late night bar/club?

I'd like a more upmarket restaurant with a good vibe and not stuffy and bar/club which isn't full of kids and/or chavs    

I understand the Friday before Christmas is pretty 'mad' and that I should make sure I have made a restaurant booking in advance?!?!

Thank you   

S x


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

The best place for the more upmarket/trendy bar & restaurant is probably somewhere on George Street.  I haven't been out for a  meal in town for ages but if you Google "George Street Edinburgh" it should give you some links.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi S

Tigerlily on George St is great, swanky bar and restaurant and club downstairs! Or Olorso for cocktails and then Gusto for dinner? All of them will be on the internet. 

Enjoy!

Irishlady (who lives in Edinburgh!)


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi S,

I ditto Irishlady's suggestion, Tigerlily is fab. Pretty much most places on George Street are good. Have a look on The List website for reviews etc.. as this might help you narrow down the choice. http://www.list.co.uk/food-and-drink/

Alternatives are the restaurant at Hotel Missioni (gets a good review), think it's called Cuchina or there's Ondine (new fantastic fish restaurant) Both near to plenty pubs in Royal Mile, Victoria Street and Grassmarket. Nightlife in that area is good fun but not th most upmarket  So perhaps stick to George St 

Have a fab weekend  and yes book tomorrow (if you haven't already)!!

Maz x

/links


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

tigerlilly is fab!!! love their cocktails!! 

Also Le Monde, thats really good too they also do food.

For somewhere posh, try the Witchery.

we have been to the Orchid next to the castle twice now for food its a thai place, great food, but a wee bit away from george street, its really good though.

Hotel Missoni is fab!!! 

Lisa x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Agree with Lisa too  Thai Orchid at the top of Johnstone terrace is fantastic. Haven't been for a while but it's amazing food if you are looking for Thai. Tigerlilly cocktails are great but hope you've taken out an additional mortgage if you are planning more than one     Cocktails at Centeotre on George St are good and a touch cheaper (in fact food there is good too, especially afternoon tea)

Other good places for top notch food: Tower restaurant (top floor of Museum of Scotland), Atrium at the Traverse Theatre, 4th Floor at Harvey Nicks, Restaurant 21212 at Royal Terrace. If you can face a trip down to Leith there are amazing places near the Shore: The Kitchen (our only Michelin Star), Martin Wishart and The Plummed Horse.

Okay this is probably far too much choice now! For later drinks/nightlife check out the Voodo Rooms on West Register St (might not be quite the upmarket vibe you are looking for) more upmarket alternative is Opal Lounge on George St (not sure it's the most 'in' place anymore now though. I've been out of circulation for a couple fo years now   ))


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Ooo thank you so much ladies....plenty of food for thought now so better get booking PDQ!!!

I'll let you all know what we get up to!

Thanks again

S x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Just reporting back....

I've booked a table at Tigerlilly   Initially they said they were fully booked but they took my number and the manager called me back to confirm a reservation as it's only the two of us. So, very much looking forward to dinner on Saturday night. We're planning to go for cocktails beforehand so we can't get stuck there for too long totting up a huge tab   

So, where to head after dinner.......?

We arrive Friday afternoon and are just planning a mooch around the shops and Christmassy things. Am I right in thinking the Grassmarket is the place for a more pubby evening, jeans etc etc?

Thanks again for the recommendations   

S x


----------

